# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι φύλο ειναι?

## IliasTsi

ρε παιδια εχω σκασει...ακομα δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια ποιο απο τα πιγκουινακια μου ειναι αρσενικο και πιο θυληκο...για δειτε μερικες φωτογραφιες να μου πειτε... :Confused0006: 


1





2





3



Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.... :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουν και τα δυο το χαρακτηριστικο πρησμενο ραμφος, εσυ που τα βλεπεις απο κοντα?

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά απ τα πιγκουινάκια, αλλά αυτό που δεν έχει άσπρα πούπουλα στην κοιλιά είναι το αρσενικό.. Φαίνεται από την κορμοστασιά του και το βλέμμα του. Τού άλλου είναι πιο ήρεμο το βλέμμα...  Περίμενε ίσως υπάρχει ειδικός στα πιγκουινάκια και σε κατατοπίσει... :Confused0006:

----------


## IliasTsi

Ναι και στις 3 φωτογραφιες ειμαι σιγουρος πως το δεξια ειναι αρσενικο,για το αριστερο δεν ξερω...δεν βλεπω τεραστεια διαφορα στα ραμφη τους....

----------


## lagreco69

> αυτό που δεν έχει άσπρα πούπουλα στην κοιλιά είναι το αρσενικό.. Φαίνεται από την κορμοστασιά του και το βλέμμα του. Τού άλλου είναι πιο ήρεμο το βλέμμα...


Δεν εχεις αδικο!!!!! Νικολα.


ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΘΗΛΥΚΟΥ -----------------------ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΥ

Ετσι θα επρεπε να ειναι Ηλια.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ηλία από όσο έχω διαβάσει και από τις φωτό που μας έβαλες έχω την εντύπωση ότι και τα δυο είναι αρσενικά.... δεν ξέρω ίσως και να κάνω λάθος..... Δες το σχετικό άρθρο μήπως μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις εσύ που τα βλέπεις από κοντά καλύτερα!  Java Sparrow (Πιγκουινάκια): χαρακτηριστικά, αναπαραγωγή, μεταλλαξεις

Συνήθως από όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν 3 τρόποι για να διαχωρίσεις το φύλο τους από 
1)το ράμφος τους όπου στα αρσενικά είναι πιο χοντρό, έχει πιο έντονο χρώμα και είναι λίγο πιο φουσκωμένο ανάμεσα στα ρουθούνια ενώ στα θηλυκά είναι λίγο πιο "επίπεδο".
2)το κόκκινο δαχτυλίδι γύρω από τα μάτια που στα αρσενικά είναι πιο χοντρό και έχει πιο έντονο χρώμα από ότι στα θηλυκά.
και 3) το κελάηδισμα μιας και τα αρσενικά κελαηδάνε πιο μελωδικά ενώ τα θηλυκά όχι.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Μάθαμε και κάτι με σιγουριά.. Το δακτυλίδι γύρω από τα μάτια με εξογκώματα υποδηλώνει αρσενικό... Να που μάθαμε ακόμη κάτι από τον Δημήτρη...

----------


## IliasTsi

:: δεν ξερω...δεν ειναι με τιποτα ετσι...εσας το αριστερο για τι σας φενεται??επισης κανουν μερικες φορες ενα απλο τιτιβισμα κι αλλες φορες το ενα κελαηδαει....

----------


## lagreco69

> Μάθαμε και κάτι με σιγουριά.. Το δακτυλίδι γύρω από τα μάτια με εξογκώματα υποδηλώνει αρσενικό... Να που μάθαμε ακόμη κάτι από τον Δημήτρη...


Απο την Πωλινα! το μαθαμε και οχι απο εμενα, δικο της ειναι το Υπομνημα που δανειστηκα την φωτογραφια!! Νικολα.  :wink:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ηλία, αυτό που κελαηδάει λογικά θα είναι και το αρσενικό.... Τα θηλυκά αρκούντε στο να κάνουν ένα "τσίου"

----------


## IliasTsi

στα ματια τους δεν φενεται τιποτα...βεβαια δεν τα εχω δει κι απο τοσο κοντα...παντως μελωδικα κελαηδαει μονο το ενα....εγω πιστευω οτι ή και τα 2 ειναι αρσενικα η το αριστερο (στις φωτογραφιες )ειναι θυληκο...οσο για αυτο το αρθρο μπορει να το εχω διαβασει κι 6 φορες! :-p

----------


## panaisompatsos

Εχουν δίκαιο για τα χαρακτηριστικά στο θυληκό το κυρίος χαρακτηριστικό του είναι το ροζε στεφάνι γυρω απο τα μάτια και του αρσενικού το κελαίδισμα τα οποία όμως γίνονται εντονότερα κατα την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.
Για να είσαι σίγουρος η επιλογή σου στα πουλιά θα πρέπει να γίνει παρατηρώντας πολλά απο αυτα πρίν να διαλέξεις.
Φίλε απο τη δικιά μου εμπειρία είναι δυσκολος ο διαχωρισμός παρατηρώντας μονάχα δύο πουλιά, εδώ πετσοπάδες με εμπειρία και δέν μπορούν να τα ξεχωρίσουν.

----------


## Ryu

εγω μονο με το κελαιδισμα τα ξεχωριζω σιγουρα.εαν κανει καπως ετσι ειναι αρσενικο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwarg...ature=relatede

----------

